# Jackson, OH - ID#092908c Buddie, M Young, Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12038962

Jackson Co DP, Buddie, young male, friendly, this is a kill shelter








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bump


----------



## brandynbrown (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

Bump!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

What a sweet looking boy. Just look at that sweet face


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bump


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

More About Buddie:
Buddie is a young, large male Shepherd. He's friendly and looking for a loving family. If Buddie could be the right dog for you *his adoption is URGENT as he is in a kill shelter.* Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Buddie!!

Jackson County Dog Pound
248 Reservoir Rd
Jackson, OH
740-286-7262


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

bumping Buddie


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jackson, OH - Buddie, YM URGENT*

Listing says Adopted


----------

